# Landscape fabric--Who would've thought!



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone else mentioned this recently, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Banshee! As you explore the threads on here you'll find a lot of posts and projects done with landscape fabric. I always make sure I have some on hand even though I don't use it for it's intended use! 

For reference here's a few other places that have decent deals on it. BIG LOTS has rolls of 3 x 45 feet for $6 -- $0.044 sq ft. When they run their summer garden sale, it usually is a few bucks cheaper. Goes fast then. SAM's CLUB online members can get a roll of 4 x 225 feet for 29.98 -- $0.033 sq ft. I know every year about this time COSTCO will carry landscape fabric as well, nice thicker professional heavy duty quality (pro thickness usually carried at the Sam's Club/Costco stores). I might be mistaken but thought Terra had mentioned a while back about some she found that was 5 x ? (Am I'm thinking of that fabric she used for her Chroma 3D paint panels?). 

Thanks for sharing your find at Menards. Not all the stores we mention are nationwide so it helps to have a number of sources.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, sorry I didn't say welcome. I am so bad about not looking at the number of posts!!!! Welcome to your new home!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As for usage, I've used some as a scrim on our windows for projections late in the afternoon when it's still kind of light outside and you want the image to show up better. Also used it to fill in eye and mouth holes in masks when turning a mask into a prop and wanting to hide the interior of the mask. Draped in back of props placed in the windows looking out (use lighting in front of prop to illuminate prop and avoid light from behind the fabric since it's not opaque). 

My favorite use of it was what Terra used it for. Found the thread (and she has more threads on creating Chroma 3D panels if you do a search) and wanted to introduce you to her work if you haven't stumbled on it yet: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90189-starting-3d-wall-panels.html


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

i bought this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WEIJTI/ref=oh_details_o08_s02_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for a landscaping project. i couldn't believe how thick this stuff is. my wife makes out fits for my props as needed. the above picture shows a prop that stands 10' tall.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I will look into getting some myself . Some one mentioned putting the "scene setters" on it to make it more durable. I can tell you one thing not to use it for...LANDSCAPING !! I am still pulling chunks up years latter after weeds grow into it. Most pros will tell you its more hassle than its worth in the long run unless you pull it up every few years.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yes, landscape fabric is great for haunt panels. I even paint them  Be sure to get the stuff the pro's use though - it's thicker than what Home Depot/Lowe's sells. It's called Dewitt Weed Barrier Pro.

Here's a video of how to make those wall panels:


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We were just talking about that in another thread. I use to get that stufff free from military base housing and they stopped giving it away this year. Wouldn't Ya know. I'd love to know if painting on it would work. I'm dying to copy fenixcelts sleepy hollow background. His is painted on a tent canvas


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Welcome Welcome Banshee! Thank you for bringing the painting thing to my attention!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this stuff is great i used it for trim for my nightmare before christmas theme for christmas plan on using it for halloween too . there is a great write up from a member here and i can not seem to find it. that is where the trim idea came from


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the tips and the welcome! 

Printersdevil, thanks also for the warm welcome, and this does feel like home! I don't know many people in town who share my enthusiasm for Halloween, so this site has been a godsend for me!

Bert, nice prop!

Woodsy, I've used the scene setters backdrops and they're so shiny, it makes it hard to get good pictures, let alone see it. I thought of the landscape fabric because it has a matte-like finish (similar to a canvas). 

Terra, all I can say is, "I'M NOT WORTHY!" You are a Goddess of Art! Thank you so much for the tips on the wall panels, now I know exactly how to proceed. By the way, what is gesso and where do you get it? Also, I watched your Blackbeard tombstone and Dark Pegasus groundbreaker videos last night and all my husband heard for a half hour was "Wow!" and "That is so cool!"

Booswife, thanks for the welcome and I think the sleepy hollow scene would be cool to do.


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

SakiGirl, the trim looks great, cool idea! Also, I LOVE The Nightmare Before Christmas! Got a Jack Skelington hoodie two years ago for Christmas and it's my favorite.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Terra said:


> Oh yes, landscape fabric is great for haunt panels. I even paint them  Be sure to get the stuff the pro's use though - it's thicker than what Home Depot/Lowe's sells. It's called Dewitt Weed Barrier Pro.
> 
> Here's a video of how to make those wall panels:


Why must you make everything look SUPER easy to do? if i only had half the talent and creativity as you...great work, i enjoy watching all of your videos.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks  Gesso is an artist's term for a special kind of paint that is designed to prep canvas for painting. It sucks into the canvas and the surface of it is very 'toothy' allowing the subsequent real paint to attach easily. Gesso was perfect for priming the landscape fabric when painting the fluorescent murals. You can get it at any paint store but it is a bit pricy. I've always wondered if Glidden Gripper (gotten at Home Depot/Lowe's) would work just as well though so that may be a less expensive option. Note: the gesso I use is thinned to allow easier application so that will save you some money  Here's a link: http://www.utrechtart.com/Utrecht-P...e--Heavy-Bodied-MP-02033-001-i1016838.utrecht


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Our haunted maze uses dozens (over 100) 4'x8' wooden panels. For years, we've bought the 4' wide rolls of landscape fabric from Sam's Club and cut into 8' long sheets to staple to the panels. It works great to darken the rooms and walls without the mess and expense of painting.


----------

